# Weather on the main page?



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

On the main page of the message board I get local weather. Why? When did this start?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We just added this feature a few moments ago.  Thanks for noticing!

As you notice the default city is New York City, however by clicking on the words Change city you can select a major city which is close to you.

We hope you like it!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I like it, I was getting tired of looking at my own avatar, nice job guys. :righton:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

This is a cool feature. Now I don't have to stop at the weather sites anymore to get my forecast. Thanks Chris! :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Typical East Coast Bias on defaulting to New York.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. We need it to default to San Antonio.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I like seeing Grand Rapids weather on the forum


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I say default it to a neutral city...like Cincinnati. 

Anyway. Love the feature. I've already set it.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I love the idea, but it does not work for me. My nearest major city is LA (100+ miles from me) and it's not on the list.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dmitriy,

Whats your Zip Code? The Weather is pulled from MSNBC/Accuweather.

If you go in to MSNBC and enter your Zipcode what cities weather does it show you?

I can add additional cities as long as they are carried by MSNBC.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Dmitriy,

You can use Santa Ana or El Toro. Heck, El Toro must come from the Air Station right down the road from you...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about asking all that register their zip code and then it will set it as the default for that zip code automatically.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *I say default it to a neutral city...like Cincinnati.  *


Shouldn't that be Bern, Switzerland??? :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It was a temporary mesaure until we all get local weather by satellite. lol


----------



## Angelfish (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for the option I adjusted the settings for Toronto now and all is working fine, once again thanx for the option.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dimitiry,

Good news, I was able to add Irvine, CA, USA on our Weather Page for you!

Enjoy!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's a nice feature, but one I don't need. I already have weather from WPXI on my taskbar next to the time. It says Sunny 63F 10:00am. All I have to do to get a more detailed forcast is to click on the Ch.11 Icon


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where is LA? What city is it near?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We have updated the weather so that it gets the updated weather information once an hour instead of once every two hours. (MSNBC updates the info once an hour or we would update faster then this)

Also if you have a town you that is not listed that is carried by the MSNBC site and you want us to add it, then please PM or Email me with your Zip Code and City name and I will add your city for you.

We want you to feel at home here at DBStalk.COM and what better way to do that but with your hometown weather.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like it, I'm especially glad you can change it to Celsius (I HATE FARENHEIT)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can you add your own local city or just the major cities?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *I like it, I'm especially glad you can change it to Celsius (I HATE FARENHEIT) *


Did you pick that up in Europe?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jacob, If your local city is not listed then go to MSNBC.COM and check if your city is listed there. If it is let me know and I can add it to our database.


----------

